# Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht



## prelude2205 (22. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Fehler beim Bau meines Teiches gemacht.
Ich habe, als ich ihn vor 3 Jahren umgebaut habe, ca. 3cm feinen Kies auf dem Boden des Teiches gebracht.
Ich dachte , das würde nachher bestimmt gut aussehen mit dem hellen Untergrund statt der dunklen Teichfolie.
Inzwischen habe ich aber herausgelesen, das es Blödsinn ist, so etwas zu machen.
Wenn ich mit dem Kescher am Boden "langgehe", dann steigt sofort eine Wolke Dreck nach oben.
Riechen tut das Zeug auch nicht all zu lecker, ist der gesammelte Fischkot und Pflanzenabfall.
Nun meine Frage:
Soll ich den Teich lieber Ablassen , Saubermachen und danach wieder Befüllen ohne irgendeine Grundschicht?
Ist das besser für die Fische und Teichkultur?

Schöne Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## Nori (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

3 cm ist nicht viel - und wenn der Kies auch noch recht fein ist sollte es mit Absaugen klappen.
Ich denke da an so was:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teich-Schlam...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item19c42f21fb

Ich hab selbst so ein Teil und das fetzt ganz schön - ich hab allerdings damals keine 50,- € bezahlt.
Gibts öfters auch mal in Auktionen, vielleicht hast du Glück

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollen ja Sand als Bodengrund nehmen, saugt der dann nicht den ganzen Sand mit weg? 
(ich weiß blöde Frage, da ich aber noch in der Planung stecke, wird es mir wohl verziehen  )

LG Jacky


----------



## Nori (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Ich hab das Teil nicht für die "kleine" Pflege zwischendurch empfohlen, sondern um radikal den Kies aus dem Teich zu bekommen ohne das Wasser abzulassen. Natürlich geht dadurch auch einiges an Wasser mit raus, ist dann gleich noch ein TWW.

In meinem Teich benutz ich das Teil auch nicht jedes Jahr - außerdem hab ich keinen Sand am Boden, sondern lediglich die Folie mit ihrer natürlichen "Patina"...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Springmaus (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo,

na super genau so eine Schei.. wie bei mir, aber leer mach ich den nicht wieder.
1x im Jahr leih ich mir nen Schlammsauger.
Ab und an mit dem Kescher durch um Algen zu fischen und dann kommen immer
wieder Kiesel mit in den Kescher :beten Irgendwann werden die Kiesel am Grund
wech sein!!!


----------



## Kai2010 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo,

wenn man Zierfischteiche komplett Bekiest, sollte zunächst auf den Kies geachtet werden. Der Kies sollte sogut wie kein Phosphat entahlten und ggf. vor dem einbau gewaschen werden. Zudem sollte ein niedriger Fischbesatz eingebracht werden und die Fütterung soweit möglich natürlich über den Teich erfolgen. Wenn zugefüttert wird ist die Qualität bzw.die Verdaulichkeit entscheident für die Wasserbelastung. Es ist aber unumgehlich den Teich nicht mit einem vernunftigen Schlammsauger zu reinigen. Natürlich sollte auch eine entsprechende Filteranlage angeschlossen werden, die gerade eine starke mechanische Filterung hat um das einschlamen des Teich so gut es geht zu verhindern.

Soweit ich deinen Fall beurteilen kann, sollte der Kies aus dem Teich gewaschen werden. Die  Kapilarsperre kontrolieren, Skimmer postionieren und Filterpumpe an der tiefsten Stelle positionieren und auf eine gleichmäßige Zirkulation im Teich achten....

Grüße Kai


----------



## prelude2205 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten.
Der vorhandene Kies ist Gewaschener Kies.
Ich werde auf das Entleeren des Teiches verzichten,zum Glück, und mit einem Ordentlichem Schlammsauger Arbeiten.

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo Rüdiger,
ich denke auch, dass es nicht notwendig ist den ganzen Teich zu  leeren nur weil der Kies raus soll.
Mach das Zeug mit dem Schlammsauger raus und dann gleich einen sehr ordentlichen WW.
Ich denke mal es wird sich darin einiges angesammelt haben, was nicht so gesund ist.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo Rüdiger,

ich würde nur einen Teilwasserwechsel machen - also sprich 30 - 40 cm absenken, dann solltest
Du relativ Problemlos an deine tiefsten Stellen kommen.
Ich würde die Steine sogar versuchen mit einem Eimer aus dem Teich zu bekommen -
ob das mit einer Schlammpumpe überhaupt so gut funktionieren würde - ich weiss nicht.
Ich denke mir halt auch dass bei einem großen Schlammsauger ziemlich viel Leben vom
Boden kaputt geht.
Als Bodengrund würde ich ganz gewöhnlichen Bausand nehmen - ich habe das so gemacht und
fahre ganz gut damit.
Natürlich wirst Du trotzdem noch Deinen Fischkot und Pflanzenreste haben, aber diese
lassen sich vom Sandboden auf alle Fälle leichter entfernen.

LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch lieber den Kies mit einem Eimer rausholen...beim Absaugen kannst Du mehr kaputt machen als gut ist.
Und dann evtl Sand nachher einbringen....zuerst ist das Wasser etwas trüb, das legt sich aber schnell nach ein paar Tagen wenn Du sauberen Sand hast!
Dann kannst du auch besser Pflanzen einbringen...die sich einwurzeln können und Du eh nicht die blanke Teichfolie sehen willst!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## prelude2205 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

Hallo,
Ich werde ca.40cm Wasser ablassen und dann geht's morgen los.
Schöne Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Teich entleeren oder lieber nicht*

So,

ich habe die Teichsäuberungsaktion hinter mir 
Habe einiges an Wasser abgelassen,Schlammsauger rein und ab ging es.
Mann, war da ein Dreck drin.
Hab natürlich nicht alles herausbekommen,aber ist auf jeden Fall ne Menge gewesen.
Beim Auffüllen ging dann natürlcih auch noch die Pumpe kaputt,Super
Aber,alles wird gut

Schöne Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------

